# Thomas J MacDonalds 2nd Video, Shaker Inspired Step Stool



## degoose

Nice review on the DVD Karson..look forward to seeing you take on this classic..


----------



## lew

Great review, Karson!

Sounds like your stool would make any Shaker jealous!

Lew


----------



## Grumpy

THANKS KARSON


----------



## dustyal

... and good project for ANOTHER MDWW workshop? Nice review…

p.s. can't believe this weather we are having… and more rain, snow, wind in the forecast… I'm not doing woodwork because my basement sump is filling up and pumping every 60 seconds… concerned electric will go out and I'm in for a flood. I wouldn't want saw dust and wood scraps floating around adding to what would be a disaster… Most tools are high off the floor…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good review Karson. Did you think of making 2 and setting one on top of the other )


----------



## Karson

I don't know if my wife would be survivor after that.

But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## a1Jim

Super review Karson. I guess you know all the woodworkers who sell videos?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Topamax might still be slightly affecting my judgement ;-)


----------



## PineInTheAsh

Karson,
A big and genuine thank you for including the price in your excellent review.
Too many LJ reviews do not include the MSRP and what they paid for the item. One of the most important aspects of any item and LJ reviewers (I applaud their time and efforts) continue to leave off this key info.

Why is this? Tell me where I'm wrong or what I'm missing.

Best,
Peter


----------



## Karson

Mayby It was a gift. Maybe they bought it a long time ago.

But that is an important item in a review.


----------

